# CI's Brown Bag Sampler



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

this is posted in my other thread but people may not look at it, so here it is, if anyone was curious, i bit the bullet and took one for the team.

ordered 2 of them for 20 bucks a piece. the value (i added it up) is 24.17 cents so i saved only 4.17 per bag, not too great. no sticks over 3 bucks even (only one of those i think, the 5 vegas classic).


----------



## Frankie Lande (Dec 5, 2010)

I've ordered this meself. Definately worth it if you ask me. I'd rename that the "Tasty
and Cheap" ten pack. I ordered mine over 2 years ago so it was different sticks. What's
the one without the band?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I ordered this when I first started smoking but got somewhat better sticks than what they sent you, definitely some winners in yours though.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly it doesn't look worth it to me. Unless your trying to sample sticks. I would rather buy a 5er of something I know I like. fwiw


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah i can't get off the meh train on this one. i got a lot of samplers and such from CI and they have some good deals, but this just looks like they're trying to throw away some junk sticks.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i agree it wasn't worth it at all.

and the one without a band actually has a foot band, sorry. its a cu avana intenso.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

CI has great prices on the stuff they push hard, unfortunatly most of the stuff they push hard is garbage. Better prices on good cigars can be found elsewhere. I havent bought from CI in a long time now.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

They should really call them a "Barf Bag Sampler".


----------



## Frankie Lande (Dec 5, 2010)

Not a bad deal, good quality to pricepoint. Love the indian Tabac though...


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

yea i was actually looking forward to trying an indian tabac. never had one. i can take or leave the others though.

but i always buy from ci. loyal customer. awesome sampler deals and fun to read sales mags.

but on box buys i always shop around.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

and maybe the nica libre


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I figured thats what was in them bags. Good choice for the friends who don't smoke. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd smoke the Puro Indios, Nice Libre, Calle Ocho, and maybe the Gurha/Padilla.

It would be a great way to get a variety for a true and complete noob. But if that was the case, I would get the sampler/humidor combos they offer alot for about $20-30.


----------



## Explore (Jul 15, 2011)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> this is posted in my other thread but people may not look at it, so here it is, if anyone was curious, i bit the bullet and took one for the team.
> 
> ordered 2 of them for 20 bucks a piece. the value (i added it up) is 24.17 cents so i saved only 4.17 per bag, not too great. no sticks over 3 bucks even (only one of those i think, the 5 vegas classic).


They are still shipping the same cigars. I just received the sampler July 19, 2011. The only difference is that they shipped a Bahia Blu instead of the Bahia Maduro. I picked up the brown bag sampler when I ordered the $35 10 cigar+50 cigar humidor deal.


----------

